# Miui switch from cm4dx?



## jnasmith09 (Jul 13, 2011)

Running CM4DX now and have been happy with it. But... Miui looks like it could be fun to play with. Does anyone one know if any of the following bugs in cm4dx are fixed in Miui?

* widescreen option for camera
* 720p HD video recording
* dialer working in landscape mode with the Car dock

If any/all if these are covered then I'll be making the switch!


----------



## DroidzFX (Jun 7, 2011)

Yes, yes, not sure but ill check in ten min


----------



## footracer1983 (Jun 23, 2011)

Ive been running miui all day and i have had no issues. I am using Launcher Pro instead of stock MIUI launcher. It's a pretty sweet rom


----------



## jonwgee (Jun 6, 2011)

Why do people get so hung up about the widescreen camera? All it is is a digital crop in camera, which you can accomplish yourself with any photo editing app

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Droosh (Jun 15, 2011)

Because I like to share my images on the TV and I prefer not spending time in post processing.

Sent using CM4DX


----------



## jnasmith09 (Jul 13, 2011)

+1

same goes for video. 720p out over HDMI is a great thing

Bigger issue for me is dialer in car mode. Only used it once and missed multiple calls and couldn't check vm because couldn't enter my pin w/o hitting end. That's a problem for longer drives where can't pull off, remove from dock and return a call


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

DroidzFX said:


> Yes, yes, not sure but ill check in ten min


i think you meant (no, no) cause those things are not fixed in miui.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

jonwgee said:


> Why do people get so hung up about the widescreen camera? All it is is a digital crop in camera, which you can accomplish yourself with any photo editing app


+1. dont understand why someone would want to lower the resolution (cropped) and think it's better. to each his own.


----------



## gardobus (Jun 6, 2011)

jnasmith09 said:


> Bigger issue for me is dialer in car mode. Only used it once and missed multiple calls and couldn't check vm because couldn't enter my pin w/o hitting end. That's a problem for longer drives where can't pull off, remove from dock and return a call


Interesting, I made and received lots of calls in the car dock when I was on CM7. Never had any issues. Even had a PIN set for a long time.


jnasmith09 said:


> * widescreen option for camera


Have you tried a third party camera app like Vignette or 360? I know Vignette lets you choose 16:9, 16:10, 4:3, etc ratios.


----------



## BrutalSauce (Jun 7, 2011)

jnasmith09 said:


> +1
> 
> same goes for video. 720p out over HDMI is a great thing
> 
> Bigger issue for me is dialer in car mode. Only used it once and missed multiple calls and couldn't check vm because couldn't enter my pin w/o hitting end. That's a problem for longer drives where can't pull off, remove from dock and return a call


I know what your talking about the buttons would overlap in the car dock.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2011)

jonwgee said:


> Why do people get so hung up about the widescreen camera? All it is is a digital crop in camera, which you can accomplish yourself with any photo editing app
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


The thing is, a lot of people don't want to spend the time doing a digital crop in post processing. Instead, they want the camera to do it for them while also showing on the screen what anything they are taking a picture of will look like after the crop is applied. I think most people know that it is a digital crop. The simple fact of the matter is people want convenience, especially if they take a considerable amount of photos.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka (Jun 7, 2011)

"razorloves said:


> +1. dont understand why someone would want to lower the resolution (cropped) and think it's better. to each his own.


+1 here as well.


----------



## SpinningHook (Jun 15, 2011)

Pardon me if this is a silly question, but with nightly 41 being upgraded to 2.3.5, will that have an impact on flashing between the two and the nightlies going forward, say if I decide to flash back to CM7 from MIUI or vice versa?


----------



## ejgilkey (Jun 7, 2011)

It won't make any difference, you're still running the same kernel.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## carolina gamecock (Jun 23, 2011)

I tried miui for about 30 min then went back to cm. It is a whole different animal! Too much Chinese for me right now. I couldn't get any of my market apps to load and maybe just didn't spend enough time on it..


----------



## gardobus (Jun 6, 2011)

There are a few apps that wont load until you flash the patch. As for too much chinese... I only notice it when applying themes (who cares since they are in english once you apply them?) and if I am writing a text message, click the attach button, and pick "Festivals" LOL


----------

